# College as a non-white is hell



## prettyboyswag (Aug 31, 2021)

College is supposed to be the easiest time of your life to slay. Meanwhile, as a "black" man, I can tell you with complete honesty that this is not the case for men who are non-white.

Who do I see in around campus going on dates with pretty girls and who are the men who have girls lined up for them to hit up on weekends? White normies in frats (not even necessarily top, selective frats) and sports teams. Black men, like myself, Asians, and Indians, are the ones sitting by themselves in class, or hanging out exclusively within their own racial group (and not out of choice).

I joined some organizations, which should have the added benefit of introducing me to women, but I got left on read after texting a white girl about getting lunch (something _she_ suggested to me right before at a party). One funny added brutality is that the message she sent back was "Sorry, whose number is this?" My guess is that she realized she did not want to truly go on a date with a black man. This girl's skin was very pale and her maxilla was narrow, creating this kind of alien skull, but women's ego is so inflated nowadays that a 4 thinks shes a 9.

The other weekend, I tried going to some parties, not really to try and slay, but to try to either validate/contradict my theory of JBW in the dating world. My white friend was making the introductions (they probably would have ignored me if I tried to do it myself) and was kind of being the wingman for me. I would purposefully try creating a lull in the conversations to see how interested they were in keeping it going, but they weren't at all. *Jfl at him telling me I need to work on my confidence. Confidence is not somehow learned inorganically. It is created by situations that validate you and make you understand that you should be confident, because you have been successful most times.*

Some observations:
- Most of my white friends at least semi-regularly get hit up first by girls. A lot of them have instances that _I've seen _where a girl just selects them a party and starts grinding and making out with them.
- White men get rejected far less often when compared to their looksmatches across other ethnic groups. One rejection is far less disheartening when you have a stack of girls interested in you that you can hit up after.

Fighting against conditioned racial preferences (whites - the charming Leonardo Decaprio in Titanic, blacks - the hip-hop blasting thugs and rappers) is futile, and I know that, but I wish people stopped denying Just Be White Theory.

We get boosts in jobs and college applications for sure, but money and society are just human constructs, and will never make you happy. _White_ people absolutely get white privilege in the dating world, which means first access to reproduction -- a biological _need_ for your well-being.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 31, 2021)

unless you are chad stick to your own race. join some black student group


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Aug 31, 2021)

Being under 6*4 is the true hell


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 31, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> Being under 6*4 is the true hell


@AlwaysHaveQuestions moment


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 31, 2021)

imagine going to college without an iPhone fucking brutal


----------



## prettyboyswag (Aug 31, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> Being under 6*4 is the true hell


I know of plenty of white NT manlets that have girlfriends or who have had sex with girls from parties. I am 20 year old virgin.


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Aug 31, 2021)

You're probably a Kevin, not a Tyrone. How tall are you? Are you NT or aspie?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> I know of plenty of white NT manlets that have girlfriends or who have had sex with girls from parties. I am 20 year old virgin.


NT>Status>Smell>height>face


----------



## prettyboyswag (Aug 31, 2021)

King_ said:


> You're probably a Kevin, not a Tyrone. How tall are you? Are you NT or aspie?


I'm definitely not truly NT (I go on this forum, for example), but I outwardly try to fraud NT. I'm fashionmaxxed, got contacts instead of glasses, leanmaxxed to 10% BF, and overall looksmaxxed (showcasing what I already have -- I don't have bad bone structure genes).


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

I thought that blacks were slaying in Usa


----------



## prettyboyswag (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> I thought that blacks were slaying in Usa


Slaying fat white girls and they don't show you that a lot of blacks literally try to game every single woman they see


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> I'm definitely not truly NT (I go on this forum, for example), but I outwardly try to fraud NT. I'm fashionmaxxed, got contacts instead of glasses, leanmaxxed to 10% BF, and overall looksmaxxed (showcasing what I already have -- I don't have bad bone structure genes).


Then it must be your face or how you act. College girls don't care about skin color that much at all. Give off more BBC vibes


----------



## prettyboyswag (Aug 31, 2021)

King_ said:


> Then it must be your face or how you act. College girls don't care about skin color that much at all. Give off more BBC vibes


By BBC vibes you mean "eyy mama u lookin fine as heyyl, let me getcho snap thooo"


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 31, 2021)

blacks are literally preferred in the uk. some white girls have said to me they 'only date black men' as if its some sort of status symbol. idk how u havent got laid unless ur short af or ugly af


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> blacks are literally preferred in the uk


Cope, @LondonVillie told me the opposite


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> Slaying fat white girls and they don't show you that a lot of blacks literally try to game every single woman they see


Cope. If you’re doing bad as a black guy you’re aspie or trucel. Face threshold isn’t high for black guys @King_


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> Cope, @LondonVillie told me the opposite


how is it a cope, im literally white


----------



## prettyboyswag (Aug 31, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> blacks are literally preferred in the uk. some white girls have said to me they 'only date black men' as if its some sort of status symbol. idk how u havent got laid unless ur short af or ugly af


Those are woah vicky girls who are snowbunnies like that lmao. White men are the universally best-performing race in dating. 

Woah Vicky:


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> By BBC vibes you mean "eyy mama u lookin fine as heyyl, let me getcho snap thooo"


Yes act like a nigger


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope. If you’re doing bad as a black guy you’re aspie or trucel. Face threshold isn’t high for black guys @King_


It's more about height, status, NT , body as black dude


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> Those are woah vicky girls who are snowbunnies like that lmao. White men are the universally best-performing race in dating.
> 
> Woah Vicky:
> View attachment 1295844


yeah true.
woah vicky girls my type ngl


----------



## goat2x (Aug 31, 2021)

Enjoy your last years not being a wage slave i guess cope w the forum and rotting or whatever

thinking you gonna be outgoing in college as a life time introvert is completely baseless idk why forum members go to college just to experience sum shit


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 31, 2021)

Keep trying my guy, not sure that’ll help but it’s better than rotting on this forum


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks + NT will transcend race but JBW is legit. Anyone denying JBW is coping.

Are you a giga minority?


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 31, 2021)

Even as an average white guy it’s hell so I don’t even want imagine how it’s as an ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 31, 2021)

we need segregation again, no offense but I don't like seeing blacks or whites on the daily in places like school


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> I know of plenty of white NT manlets that have girlfriends or who have had sex with girls from parties. I am 20 year old virgin.


Its not only about girls, I've gotten laid myself.

It hurts seeing yet another 8th grader who just 2 years ago you towered over, now looking down on you. I'm 5'11 means my chances of running intimidation game is 0


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

If you're not slaying as a black man, you're doing something wrong. You're probably some nerdy Kevin with no swag. As an ugly white guy who grew up in the ghetto, I can promise you if I was black with the exact same face I'd be absolutely slaying. Try spending a few years in a housing project and it'll fix you right up.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Aug 31, 2021)

King_ said:


> Then it must be your face or how you act. College girls don't care about skin color that much at all. Give off more BBC vibes


Coping 
Only fat white girls go for blacks


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> If you're not slaying as a black man, you're doing something wrong. You're probably some nerdy Kevin with no swag. As an ugly white guy who grew up in the ghetto, I can promise you if I was black with the exact same face I'd be absolutely slaying. Try spending a few years in a housing project and it'll fix you right up.


OP is right. I’m 22 black guy and experienced the exact same thing he did in uni. People need to stop gaslighting OP with the BBC meme cause it’s only gonna harm his mental health.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> OP is right. I’m 22 black guy and experienced the exact same thing he did in uni. People need to stop gaslighting OP with the BBC meme cause it’s only gonna harm his mental health.


All my friends in college are black since they're the only guys on campus around my height and size (6'7" 225 lbs). They all completely slay. Only reason you wouldn't slay if you're black is if you're a nerdy Kevin. They all even told me that if I had the same 2.5 PSL face but was black I'd slay hard. Just dress like this with r/FashionReps and approach girls. You literally can't lose since no one will accuse you of sexual harassment or anything.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> guys on campus around my height and size (6'7" 225 lbs)





LooksOverAll said:


> They all completely slay


Just be 6'7 theory


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> Just be 6'7 theory


6'7" *and black*. I'm 6'7" and white and can't even get a girl to look at me. Most of them are only 6'0"-6'2" anyways.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> All my friends in college are black since they're the only guys on campus around my height and size (6'7" 225 lbs). They all completely slay. Only reason you wouldn't slay if you're black is if you're a nerdy Kevin. They all even told me that if I had the same 2.5 PSL face but was black I'd slay hard. Just dress like this with r/FashionReps and approach girls. You literally can't lose since no one will accuse you of sexual harassment or anything.
> 
> View attachment 1295960
> View attachment 1295961


No shit they slay they’re 6’7. That’s top 3% height. They slay cause they’re 6’7 not cause they’re black


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 6'7" *and black*. I'm 6'7" and white and can't even get a girl to look at me. Most of them are only 6'0"-6'2" anyways.


Jfl they’re are 5’9 normie white guys slaying. If you’re really 6’7 and can’t slay then your face must be disfigured or you’re severely mentally ill.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> No shit they slay they’re 6’7. That’s top 3% height. They slay cause they’re 6’7 not cause they’re black


I'm 6'7" but don't slay because I'm white. As I said, they're not all 6'7". Most are 6'0"-6'2". Your name is *Manlet*Blackcel so it's clear that you don't get girls because you're short, not because of your race.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Jfl they’re are 5’9 normie white guys slaying. If you’re really 6’7 and can’t slay then your *face must be disfigured* or you’re severely mentally ill.


My face is very ugly, like 3 PSL max.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm 6'7" but don't slay because I'm white. As I said, they're not all 6'7". Most are 6'0"-6'2". Your name is *Manlet*Blackcel so it's clear that you don't get girls because you're short, not because of your race.


No shit captain obvious. You don’t slay not because you’re white but because you’re either severely ugly in the face, smell like shit or ur just mentally fucked in the head.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 31, 2021)

op how tall are you?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> No shit captain obvious. You don’t slay not because you’re white but because you’re either severely ugly in the face, smell like shit or ur just mentally fucked in the head.


Nope, the guys who I'm friends with are the same PSL as me. Only difference is they're black. Go on FashionReps and get some drip. I don't understand how you expect to slay looking like this guy with small dick energy:


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm 6'7" but don't slay because I'm white. As I said, they're not all 6'7". Most are 6'0"-6'2". Your name is *Manlet*Blackcel so it's clear that you don't get girls because you're short, not because of your race.


Also 6’0 6’2 is still tall


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Also 6’0 6’2 is still tall


If you're under 6'0" it's over for you anyways. Has nothing to do with your race.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Nope, the guys who I'm friends with are the same PSL as me. Only difference is they're black. Go on FashionReps and get some drip. I don't understand how you expect to slay looking like this guy with small dick energy:
> 
> View attachment 1295973


Wtf are u rambling on on about and why did u post that random nigga lmao. No wonder u get no girls ur autistic af


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Wtf are u rambling on on about and why did u post that random nigga lmao. No wonder u get no girls ur autistic af


You're calling me autistic but you can't even get a girl as a black guy on a college campus. Girls are literally thirsting for black guys. My friends get laid daily with white/latina girls.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> If you're under 6'0" it's over for you anyways. Has nothing to do with your race.


Why are u making this about me lmao bro. You are actually autistic. Race is a factor.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 6'7" *and black*. I'm 6'7" and white and can't even get a girl to look at me. Most of them are only 6'0"-6'2" anyways.


I you were 6'7 white and good looking you would get 10x more pussy than them


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> By BBC vibes you mean "eyy mama u lookin fine as heyyl, let me getcho snap thooo"


that's exactly how my nigga @looksmaxxer234 got his stacy white gf


----------



## Amexmaxx (Aug 31, 2021)

Op is subtyrone and think its his race thats the problem. I get it if you were a white youd slay. But i think your a lil less nt than you say. Because normie black guys got white gfs at my school.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You're calling me autistic but you can't even get a girl as a black guy on a college campus. Girls are literally thirsting for black guys. My friends get laid daily with white/latina girls.


What has ur autism got to do with me getting girls? I’m just sharing MY own experience with relates to OP. Stop spewing all this BS about bbc it’s so cringe . Girls aren’t thirsty for the average black guy they’re thirsty over the millionaire rappers and athletes.


----------



## prettyboyswag (Aug 31, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Looks + NT will transcend race but JBW is legit. Anyone denying JBW is coping.
> 
> Are you a giga minority?


Yeah my school is mostly white


AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> op how tall are you?


 6’0, 6’1 in my inserts


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> By BBC vibes you mean "eyy mama u lookin fine as heyyl, let me getcho snap thooo"


@kjsbdfiusdf alt spotted


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> I you were 6'7 white and good looking you would get 10x more pussy than them


They're the same PSL as me though (3 PSL) and slay.


ManletBlackcel said:


> Why are u making this about me lmao bro. You are actually autistic. Race is a factor.


JFL at you watching that shit. Go put on some drip and cold approach girls you fucking autist. If I was black and the same PSL I would be slaying on my campus.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> They're the same PSL as me though (3 PSL) and slay.
> 
> JFL at you watching that shit. Go put on some drip and cold approach girls you fucking autist. If I was black and the same PSL I would be slaying on my campus.


Yea let me just wear some drip that will get me all the ladies. Jfl.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> Yeah my school is mostly white
> 
> 6’0, 6’1 in my inserts


retarded fakecel


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Yea let me just wear some drip that will get me all the ladies. Jfl.









vs












You're literally a fucking autist if you're planning surgeries and complaining about race in college. My friends dress like the pics above and get laid daily. Those surgeries are fucking cope for you, get some drip and go approach girls.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> If I was black and the same PSL I would be slaying on my campus.


Time to blackmaxx with Melanotan


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> Time to blackmaxx with Melanotan
> View attachment 1295989


No Melanotan for my pheno. I'd look Dravidian.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1295985
> 
> 
> vs
> ...


It's not only about clothes, guys below have better face and body than guy above
It's very bluepilled telling to a black "just dress trendy and act like a rapper yo"


----------



## prettyboyswag (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1295985
> 
> 
> vs
> ...


The outfit I'm wearing is scary identical to the second pic, but I'm wearing Yeezys and my shirt is solid black. Idt fashionmaxxing gets you pussy lol, more like NTmaxxing


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1295985
> 
> 
> vs
> ...


Yea bro lemme splash out 3 grand on clothes that no one gives a shit about because every other normie also wears it. Yea that will completely work. I’ll get all the ladies. Smart thinking.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Yea bro lemme splash out 3 grand on clothes that no one gives a shit about because every other normie also wears it. Yea that will completely work. I’ll get all the ladies. Smart thinking.


Volcel. Just act like a ignorant negro and stop crying.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's not only about clothes, guys below have better face and body than guy above
> It's very bluepilled telling to a black "just dress trendy and act like a rapper yo"


Well gym, thugmaxx, tattoos, and dressing flashy is a prerequisite for black people who want to slay. Without those you're just nerdy. Obviously not going to get girls.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Yea bro lemme splash out 3 grand on clothes that no one gives a shit about because every other normie also wears it. Yea that will completely work. I’ll get all the ladies. Smart thinking.


Yeah man. Keep coping with your high class and planning your cope surgeries. I wish I was you, I'd be slaying a different girl everyday. Instead you're on here complaining about your race when you dress like a nerd.

Just splash 30 grand on surgeries instead theory.


----------



## Pretty (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> Yeah my school is mostly white


Well this explains the thread 😐

So you’re suprised a majority white school prefers whites ??


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Volcel. Just act like a nigger and stop crying.


Why do I need to act like a nigger to get laid? This is the problem. A white normie can be himself and get girls. A black guy has to adhere to the stereotype. And even then you will only attract ghetto chicks.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Volcel. Just act like a ignorant negro and stop crying.


"Will I get all the girls doing this?"


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Why do I need to act like a nigger to get laid? This is the problem. A white normie can be himself and get girls. A black guy has to adhere to the stereotype. And even then you will only attract ghetto chicks.


White normies can't be themselves. Normies are fake and bluepilled af. Can't talk about certain topics, need to wear certain clothes, haircut, etc. You're just a whiny racebaiter expecting sympathy on here when you're a tattoo and a wardrobe change away from slaying.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> "Will I get all the girls doing this?"
> View attachment 1295997


"Sure bro, it's all about style and being NT. Works for me"
Says @looksmaxxer234


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Why do I need to act like a nigger to get laid? This is the problem. A white normie can be himself and get girls. A black guy has to adhere to the stereotype. And even then you will only attract ghetto chicks.


Dn rd. You either want to pussy or you don’t.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Dn rd. You either want to pussy or you don’t


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yeah man. Keep coping with your high class and planning your cope surgeries. I wish I was you, I'd be slaying a different girl everyday. Instead you're on here complaining about your race when you dress like a nerd.
> 
> Just splash 30 grand on surgeries instead theory.


1. I don’t plan to have surgeries cause I’m a broke nigger in university. I actually plan to geomax to Africa and find me a hqnp wife material village girl
2. Trust me you wouldn’t last a day in my shoes. You wouldn’t want to wish to be me if u saw my life
3. Just lol. If you think black people slay so much why don’t you paint your face black and see how you will get treated.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1296002


That ideal too. But OP probably acts like Urkel.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Dn rd. You either want to pussy or you don’t.
> 
> View attachment 1295998


Are u black? Jfl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Are u black? Jfl


Are you


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1296002







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Are you


Yes. This is me


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Yes. This is me
> View attachment 1296009


Found your problem. You don’t have a iPhone.


----------



## goat2x (Aug 31, 2021)

"LooksOverAll"


*"dress up in dior you will slay"*


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Found your problem. You don’t have a iPhone.


Yea that’s an old photo. I got an iPhone 12 mini from Amazon a few days ago cause I saw it on sale. Apple is defo better than android.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Found your problem. You don’t have a iPhone.


Still won’t change a thing tho


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Still won’t change a thing tho


Cope. Walk with your phone in your hands and make sure girls see it.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Found your problem. You don’t have a iPhone.


This is him after buying iPhone


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope. Walk with your phone in your hands and make sure girls see it.


Jfl. I got the incel 12 mini. All the girls want the guys with Chad 12 pro max lol.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> 1. I don’t plan to have surgeries cause I’m a broke nigger in university. I actually plan to geomax to Africa and find me a hqnp wife material village girl
> 2. Trust me you wouldn’t last a day in my shoes. You wouldn’t want to wish to be me if u saw my life
> 3. Just lol. If you think black people slay so much why don’t you paint your face black and see how you will get treated.


Just fly to Africa like a little bitch instead of thugmaxxing. Inject some T, maybe you'll wake up and see the opportunity you have.


----------



## AbuSAF (Aug 31, 2021)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO as a non white its pretty good rn, literally so many non whites stop postinf fake shit you delusional donkey


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Yes. This is me
> View attachment 1296009


Don't have an iPhone, wearing a plain T shirt, and looks like a geek. It's definitely your race man .


----------



## prettyboyswag (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Why do I need to act like a nigger to get laid? This is the problem. A white normie can be himself and get girls. A black guy has to adhere to the stereotype. And even then you will only attract ghetto chicks.


Exactly 💯, if you're ghetto you wouldn't be in college in the first place (or at least a decent one), so "being yourself" as an educated dude that's black means getting rejected by all these hoes


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> If you're not slaying as a black man, you're doing something wrong. You're probably some nerdy Kevin with no swag. As an ugly white guy who grew up in the ghetto, I can promise you if I was black with the exact same face I'd be absolutely slaying. Try spending a few years in a housing project and it'll fix you right up.


wtf is a nerdy kevin? where does the term come from?


----------



## Pretty (Aug 31, 2021)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Still won’t change a thing tho


Ironically get fucking lifts and gymcel 

There was tinder test dont here of 5’6 gymcel black guy slaying on tinder


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Don't have an iPhone, wearing a plain T shirt, and looks like a geek. It's definitely your race man .


He's 5'6.....muh iPhone muh tshirt...sounds like "just get haircut bro"


----------



## Pretty (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> Exactly 💯, if you're ghetto you wouldn't be in college in the first place (or at least a decent one), so "being yourself" as an educated dude that's black means getting rejected by all these hoes


Ik a lot of ghetto peoples in Unis and College 

In fact smart people love ghetto people as your the life of the party


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> He's 5'6.....muh iPhone muh tshirt...sounds like "just get haircut bro"


If he's 5'6" it's over for him anyways. It's not because "college as a non white is hell". He's just a manlet.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 31, 2021)

Though race undoubtedly plays a factor, it’s not this insurmountable wall that stops you from getting girls. You have to know, there’s people in your exact position who do get girls and aren’t all 6’4, well built athletes (unlike commonly thought on here).
Race will influence your dating odds, but so will every thing else about a person, regardless of race. Height, looks, location, personality etc... all play a role, race is just one of many.


----------



## thecel (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Meanwhile when a subhuman black merely slightly thugmaxxes.


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Meanwhile when a subhuman black merely slightly thugmaxxes.k
> View attachment 1296138


hey im fucking frog


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 31, 2021)

What's a Kevin in this context?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> hey im fucking frog


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> All my friends in college are black since they're the only guys on campus around my height and size (6'7" 225 lbs). They all completely slay. Only reason you wouldn't slay if you're black is if you're a nerdy Kevin. They all even told me that if I had the same 2.5 PSL face but was black I'd slay hard. Just dress like this with r/FashionReps and approach girls. You literally can't lose since no one will accuse you of sexual harassment or anything.
> 
> View attachment 1295960
> View attachment 1295961


You said what you said and then used pictures of Kelly Oubre...


----------



## .👽. (Aug 31, 2021)

maybe u ugly bruh. how well do u do on tinder? gimme the numbers nig


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 31, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> imagine going to college without an iPhone fucking brutal


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 31, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> You said what you said and then used pictures of Kelly Oubre...


It's obviously an example.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 31, 2021)

Doing my part to confirm that BBC is a huge cope, especially on American college campuses.


----------



## GigaChaddam (Aug 31, 2021)

Im in HS and slaying as an ethnic is easy, its probably brecause your ugly


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Aug 31, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> College is supposed to be the easiest time of your life to slay. Meanwhile, as a "black" man, I can tell you with complete honesty that this is not the case for men who are non-white.
> 
> Who do I see in around campus going on dates with pretty girls and who are the men who have girls lined up for them to hit up on weekends? White normies in frats (not even necessarily top, selective frats) and sports teams. Black men, like myself, Asians, and Indians, are the ones sitting by themselves in class, or hanging out exclusively within their own racial group (and not out of choice).
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean trust me. I live in one of the most racist states in the US and experience the same shit. Even if as a black man you brutally mog your white friends they will still get the hot chick jfl. They would never understand if you told them aswell, they would say maybe its just you. I know im attractive because I even get attention and IOIs an then when I approach they turn would turn me down. Why? Because they may find you attractive, but they would never go there because you're black. This is why you should never choose to live in a prodominantley white location as a black even if you're tyrone. All the blacks who say jbw is cope have never lived in a white/racist area so they wouldn't know wtf they're talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Aug 31, 2021)

There is even a faceandlms stream where this one Tyrone who showed his face could even testify when he changed his location he went from incel to slayer. Location is key as an ethnic.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Aug 31, 2021)

B


LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1295985
> 
> 
> vs
> ...


Oh They get laid daily? Where do you live Atlanta?


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 31, 2021)

Time for bbcmaxx brocel


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Aug 31, 2021)

Its more about fitting in socially in college than your actual race. In that sense, native whites have the easiest time finding friend groups since they were raised in an environment that encouraged doing certain activities. If you're black or Latino you're probably second-best but not on the same level as whites. Middle easterners, Indians and East Asians tend to stay within their own communities/race since they have very different early lives and really don't fit in with the stereotypical "college" guy. 

Why do I say it's not about race? Because I am a white-passing (half Germanic) Lebanese and despite looking like everyone else, I grew up in a different part of the world and I don't like doing what other people do, and I don't get invited often. Plus not very NT.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 1, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> College is supposed to be the easiest time of your life to slay. Meanwhile, as a "black" man, I can tell you with complete honesty that this is not the case for men who are non-white.
> 
> Who do I see in around campus going on dates with pretty girls and who are the men who have girls lined up for them to hit up on weekends? White normies in frats (not even necessarily top, selective frats) and sports teams. Black men, like myself, Asians, and Indians, are the ones sitting by themselves in class, or hanging out exclusively within their own racial group (and not out of choice).
> 
> ...


Just DrugMaxx.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 1, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Even as an average white guy it’s hell so I don’t even want imagine how it’s as an ethnic


you really dont want to know how bad it is for below average ethnics such as myself


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 1, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> wtf is a nerdy kevin? where does the term come from?


the term is melvin lol these people just making shit up now


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 1, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> In fact smart people love ghetto people as your the life of the party


its basically like jestermaxxing


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Sep 1, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> College is supposed to be the easiest time of your life to slay. Meanwhile, as a "black" man, I can tell you with complete honesty that this is not the case for men who are non-white.
> 
> Who do I see in around campus going on dates with pretty girls and who are the men who have girls lined up for them to hit up on weekends? White normies in frats (not even necessarily top, selective frats) and sports teams. Black men, like myself, Asians, and Indians, are the ones sitting by themselves in class, or hanging out exclusively within their own racial group (and not out of choice).
> 
> ...


I don’t know your stats but as a black guy you’ll have to do different things to be successful than your white Friends , don’t listen to any of this thugmaxxing bs as you’ll get found out and if you get beat up on campus there’s no way your getting any girls then .

Honestly it may be best to defer your course for year or swim thing and spend a year focussing in looksmaxxing , (whether that’s soft or hard maxxing) 

You also may be in the wrong organisations or fraternities too


----------



## jewelsandtools (Sep 1, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> I know exactly what you mean trust me. I live in one of the most racist states in the US and experience the same shit. Even if as a black man you brutally mog your white friends they will still get the hot chick jfl. They would never understand if you told them aswell, they would say maybe its just you. I know im attractive because I even get attention and IOIs an then when I approach they turn would turn me down. Why? Because they may find you attractive, but they would never go there because you're black. This is why you should never choose to live in a prodominantley white location as a black even if you're tyrone. All the blacks who say jbw is cope have never lived in a white/racist area so they wouldn't know wtf they're talking about.


Do you think this happens with black girls as well? Have you ever been approached directly and asked for your number etc, then when you text them the convo is dry? Have you ever managed to pull a girl and even after doing everything she still turns her back on you? Have you noticed a change in all of these things when you live in multicultural areas?

I've lived in multicultural places all my life and I've still noticed some similarities to the things that you are saying. Do you literally have to live in an city that is 80% black to stop the racial failo? Because I would have to move to America to do that. I live in London (England) btw which is like 45% white English (60% white if you include foreginers) but sometimes it feels not multicultural enough.

I went to the most diverse university in the country of England (75% non white students), which is also inside London, and still I noticed this push-and-pull BS with girls a little bit and I felt like maybe, even if a girl found me attractive, she still held back because I was black.

The thing i noticed in really multicultural areas is that there is still kind of a thug-failo for blacks because it tends to be black people doing all the crime in these areas. Maybe that could contribute to why I'm not slaying. Idk about the whole "white 3/10 gets more attention from girls than a black tyrone" though.

The one thing that may suggest that it might be a "me" problem is that I do see black guys with white girlfriends, or girlfriends outside their race. Like together, in public, holding hands. It makes me think like, why can't I do it if they can do it? Kind of thing like that. I have like diagnosed mental issues and I have messed up a lot of chances with girls. Even when I succeded with a girl, it still ended up in failure. Seeing other blacks succeed makes me think it's more a problem of my autism than my race but idk.


----------



## prettyboyswag (Sep 2, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> maybe u ugly bruh. how well do u do on tinder? gimme the numbers nig


I got about 50 likes in first two days but only get a few likes a day after that. Small college town


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm Indian (Indian American) I could not get laid once in college. IOn both undergrad and grad school. graduated as a virgin. I eventually moved out of my parents house, got my own place and used online dating. I used my masters in Engineering and knowledge of software to photoshop some images and use great camera angles etc. When foids saw me in real life, they did not care. Thats when I lost my virginity and got a girlfriend etc.


----------



## .👽. (Sep 2, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> I got about 50 likes in first two days but only get a few likes a day after that. Small college town


u r chadlite then why r u crying?


----------



## StoicSperg (Sep 2, 2021)

Based on the proper grammar, content, and fluency of the original post, I can tell pretty easily that you're some urkle uncle tom type. Man I hate to be like this but women who like black men abhor that. Women, especially white ones, want thugged out "coons" who are walking negative stereotypes with no father figures (like these white women, not coincidentally). I understand its not your fault but this is the path women have laid out for black men.

I respect you for not being a stereotype but this is what you have to deal with as a drawback.


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 2, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> There is even a faceandlms stream where this one Tyrone who showed his face could even testify when he changed his location he went from incel to slayer. Location is key as an ethnic.


The chadrone guy? Fuck it's even more brutal then considering that guy wasn't even fully black


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Sep 3, 2021)

A normie white can get laid simply because they are white (JBW) where as an ethnic has to go above and beyond. You need to be HTN minimum if not chadlite+ to do well as an ethnic.

All the ethnics that slay in my circle are 5'10" minimum with a good physique and top 10% of their race. Where as I know 60th percentile whites that don't lift and slay no problem.

At the end of the day fuck your race, is she attracted to you?


----------



## prettyboyswag (Sep 4, 2021)

jewelsandtools said:


> Do you think this happens with black girls as well? Have you ever been approached directly and asked for your number etc, then when you text them the convo is dry? Have you ever managed to pull a girl and even after doing everything she still turns her back on you? Have you noticed a change in all of these things when you live in multicultural areas?
> 
> I've lived in multicultural places all my life and I've still noticed some similarities to the things that you are saying. Do you literally have to live in an city that is 80% black to stop the racial failo? Because I would have to move to America to do that. I live in London (England) btw which is like 45% white English (60% white if you include foreginers) but sometimes it feels not multicultural enough.
> 
> ...


This has been my almost exact experience. I'll get a good number of IOIs daily, sometimes leading to direct approaches, but it never falls through. Rn this girl has been telling me that she wants to link, but she's not putting so much effort into making it come through. It's very discouraging, but I'm doing my best to not let it get to me. There also aren't many girls of my ethnic here. 

I don't even look African American at all by my features, I've been told I pass as half white. 6.3-7 across the board on r/TRM. 

Meanwhile my short (but very NT) white friend with 20% body fat has jestermaxxed a couple hot girls to dating or casual smashing.


----------



## prettyboyswag (Sep 4, 2021)

nudes said:


> A normie white can get laid simply because they are white (JBW) where as an ethnic has to go above and beyond. You need to be HTN minimum if not chadlite+ to do well as an ethnic.
> 
> All the ethnics that slay in my circle are 5'10" minimum with a good physique and top 10% of their race. Where as I know 60th percentile whites that don't lift and slay no problem.
> 
> At the end of the day fuck your race, is she attracted to you?


Lifting is pointless if not large-framed. I quit it after realizing my gymmaxed (after years of training) physique would be this.




Since my facial bone structure is much better than my frame, I might as well maintain leansmaxxing instead of tryharding for muscles no one will even notice.


----------



## prettyboyswag (Sep 6, 2021)

Funny enough, right after this post, I linked with an Arabian chick from Tinder (in my grade) twice. I'm so autistic when it comes to this stuff, and it shows because she made everything easy for me (suggesting to go back to my place, getting me to move from my chair to my bed where she was at, making it easy to initiate a kiss, teaching me basically how to do sexual shit). She also messaged me first. The problem is that both times, even though we made out for hours and I sucked her tiddies, she told me I would have to eat her out in order to get head myself. I'm not eating a girl out, that's so fucking disgusting. Also was too spergy to find a way to manip words to get her to suck my dick.

Not getting head or sex is frustrating me, so I'm probably not gonna meet her again. My main problem is not being very NT and slight race failio. This girl's roommates were all black or had black boyfriends. She definitely fetishized black men and wanted me to be as rough as possible with her lol. She also said she doesn't like white people, and she's only gotten with one once.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 6, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> College is supposed to be the easiest time of your life to slay. Meanwhile, as a "black" man, I can tell you with complete honesty that this is not the case for men who are non-white.





prettyboyswag said:


> *Funny enough, right after this post, I linked with an Arabian chick from Tinder* (in my grade) twice. I'm so autistic when it comes to this stuff. *This girl's roommates were all black or had black boyfriends. She definitely fetishized black men*


JBBpilled again @gamma @LooksOverAll


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 6, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> JBBpilled again @gamma @LooksOverAll


It's over


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 6, 2021)

The white man is superior


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 13, 2022)

Are you one of this nerdy black guys like Neil degrasse Tyson…cmon man


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Oct 13, 2022)

prettyboyswag said:


> I'm definitely not truly NT (I go on this forum, for example), but I outwardly try to fraud NT. I'm fashionmaxxed, got contacts instead of glasses, leanmaxxed to 10% BF, and overall looksmaxxed (showcasing what I already have -- I don't have bad bone structure genes).


dm pics of face im gonna save yo ass


----------

